# Vancouver Lounge Closed for Upgrade?



## zephyr17 (Jul 12, 2017)

In TripAdvisor a poster asked about the waiting area since the Panorama/Business Lounge is closed for upgrades. I went over to the Via site to verify, and by golly there is a notice about it up.

Other than improving space for Prestige passengers, which is in the notice, anyone know what they are up to? I'm also kind of floored by them closing the lounge during the busiest tourist season of the year, when they are running huge, 26 car trains. If they are going to close it for construction, why wouldn't they do it in the off season when the passenger numbers are much, much less? That just seems crazy.


----------



## Montreal Ltd (Jul 13, 2017)

It was already closed for renovations when I was there in March.


----------



## NS VIA Fan (Jul 14, 2017)

Yes.. I see the following noted on the web site:

_"Please note that the lounge areas are undergoing renovations at the Vancouver station._

In order to improve the overall lounge area and create a better dedicated Prestige space, the current area is currently not accessible. We do not have other alternative private space in the station. For Prestige passengers that check-in ahead, a taxi voucher (with suggestions for local restaurants, etc.) is being provided for those guests who choose to go off-site.

VIA is thanking our customers for their patience while we improve our station and apologize for any inconvenience"

VIA probably got the budget appropriation to do this work and started immediately (before the money found its way elsewhere!!)

And really.... IMHO no big deal. The old lounge in Vancouver was very small and could never accommodate everyone for those long summer consists. Now hopefully that will be alleviated and include a dedicated space for Prestige Class. Pacific Central is a very attractive station anyway and I never had a problem just sitting in the general waiting area.

“Short-term Pain for Long-term Gain!”


----------



## Bob Dylan (Jul 14, 2017)

NS VIA Fan Nailed it as usual!

And the NYP Club Acela needs this too!


----------



## zephyr17 (Jul 14, 2017)

I don't argue with the fact they needed to do it, they did need to do it, and for the money they pay Prestige should have their own space. It just seems they picked a funny time of year for it. Since Montreal Ltd. said it was closed in March, maybe they planned to have it open by the summer, but didn't meet their timelines.

Anybody have any details?


----------



## FreeskierInVT (Jul 16, 2017)

I was just in Vancouver yesterday and the lounge is indeed still closed. There was a large group of what appeared to be Prestige passengers who arrived right before we boarded, so I'm assuming they all got vouchers to go off-site. My train into Vancouver last week had 31 cars plus 3 locomotives, which is the longest consist they can run and still have enough space to back the train into Edmonton, according to the service managers on board.


----------

